
Newell: Steam Box's biggest threat isn't consoles, it's Apple - evo_9
http://www.polygon.com/2013/1/30/3934112/gabe-newell-steam-boxs-biggest-threat-isnt-consoles-its-apple
======
astrodust
When Apple released the Pippin (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Pippin>)
they didn't have a reputation for being a game platform.

Now, some upteen million iOS devices sold later and billions paid out to
developers of which a good chunk relates directly to games, Apple's the big
dog. It's quite a flip from years past.

A beefed up AppleTV-like device with a decent controller would be a formidable
contender. The iPad 4 when plugged into a TV over HDMI is already an
impressive console by current generation standards. A device without the
limitations of battery power could push that significantly further.

